

I am developer,with no security exp, where can i host my projects? - ptmaluk

Hello, I'm a developer, i am building several projects for android and iphone platforms. This projects depend on a WEB platform (Tomcat) and a database to store some data. Unfortunately, i have no security experience on how to configure a secure server to host my projects. Any ideas ?
======
dholowiski
I'm thinking your best bet is to hire someone to set up a secure server for
you. Then you can pick whatever hosting provider you like, but still have a
secure, proper setup.

------
pdenya
have you considered Heroku or any of the other PaaS companies?

~~~
ptmaluk
No, i don't know any PaaS services. How do they work ? like Amazon ?

